# Plushies; how to and where to start. (Help please!)



## outward (Jul 18, 2009)

Please forgive me if this thread is located in an inappropriate section, I simply figure that you fursuiters would have much more advanced knowledge of designing and sewing than any other artist on these forums. : )

*ANYHOW, on to business:* I really want to make a plushie. Really. But I have no idea where to start; Fur? Patterns? Material? _What do I do?_ I'm currently very interested in making a heart-felt gift for my best friend, of her fursona. I've originally considered buying her a commissioned plushie, but the price range for a decent plush is way beyond what I am capable of paying; thus, I opt for a DIY project.
*
This is the reference I am working off of, of my friend's fursona: *http://lizmu.deviantart.com/art/newIDagainlol-89963730
(I may simplify this design to have only two orange colours.)

*Where you can help me:*

Firstly, this is what I have:
-- A sewing machine. No idea what the specs are, but it's electric and looks like any other sewing machine to me.
-- A mom who can use this machine; but hasn't done so very recently.
-- A realistic attitude concerning the quality and skillfullness present in my completed project; which won't be much.
-- Some money.

What I need to know:
-- Where can I find a simple, canine-eqsue pattern to work off of? Can I recieve any for free? Remember, I'm a first timer.
-- I need to know what fur to use, how to obtain it, and what precautions to make while using it.
-- Eyes, nose, claws, etc?
-- Curly tails?
-- Any helpful tutorials or websites that you know of?

THANK YOU! All responses will mean a lot to me. : )

(P.S, I've been noticing some really cool leopard-print furs lately online, so if anyone has any information about CAT plushies, that would be great too!)


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jul 18, 2009)

outward said:


> Please forgive me if this thread is located in an inappropriate section, I simply figure that you fursuiters would have much more advanced knowledge of designing and sewing than any other artist on these forums. : )
> 
> *ANYHOW, on to business:* I really want to make a plushie. Really. But I have no idea where to start; Fur? Patterns? Material? _What do I do?_ I'm currently very interested in making a heart-felt gift for my best friend, of her fursona. I've originally considered buying her a commissioned plushie, but the price range for a decent plush is way beyond what I am capable of paying; thus, I opt for a DIY project.
> *
> ...




Finding free patterns is kinda hard, since most people make money off of their stuff and don't want to sell their patterns. But, I make fursuits, costumes, and plushies, so I wouldn't mind drawing up some free patterns for you. Just let me know what animals you want and I shall do so. :3

Crscraft.com sells noses and eyes, as does Joann's fabric stores. Claws can be made from sculpey or Fimo clay, before you bake them stick a thick needle into the end to make a hole so you can sew them in after they've hardened.

Curly tails are easy, but hard to explain without an image.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2009)

buy a cheap ass dollar store plushie that you dont care 
for and take it apart at the seams...
*bam* a modifiable pattern.

PS hay Isabell nice to see you got the icon to work


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 19, 2009)

~grouches~  I actually had a link to a really good site with free to copy patterns [if my memory serves, as the person wasn't SELLING the patterns], mostly for teddy bears, but she had several for things like canines, ferrets, and birds as well.  I lost the link when my computer got reformated, but I might possibly have it saved somewhere on my hubby's PC.  I'll have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## outward (Jul 19, 2009)

*Isabella Prince:* As I said, I wanted to create a canine-like plushie with my friend's fursona's colouration; so a free pattern that resembles a canine, with a different fur colour used for the underbelly and a curly tail, would do the job. Thanks a lot for your offer; that's highly generous of you!! : )

*Gnome:* Although that makes sense, because I have absolutely no sewing experience, I have no idea how the seams will attach and how the exact pattern should be made. Your idea seems deceptively easy; I have a feeling there's a lot I'd miss -- probably stuff that you or any other experienced sewer would think of as common sense. = P

*NoxTigress:* Here's hoping you find that link for me! Thanks. : D


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a ton of free patterns!


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 21, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> Here's a ton of free patterns!



Thank ya, this is what I've been looking for. Been interested in this too.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 21, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Thank ya, this is what I've been looking for. Been interested in this too.



I was in search of a ferret pattern..
So I went crazy looking for one, and happened to find this!


----------



## outward (Jul 21, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> Here's a ton of free patterns!



Oh wow! These are perfect; they even have one that looks just like a shiba inu. Thankyou. : )

Edit: Hold on, I think this website only supplies free patterns for a few of these plushies... : (


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah...
There aren't an endless amount, but it's the best I could find.
Sorry/


----------



## XanderJL (Jul 24, 2009)

hmm well maybe this might help or at least spark an idea. btw that other link above is pretty cool too 
http://www.allfreecrafts.com/sewing/wolf.shtml


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 27, 2009)

I think some things will have to be hand sewn, so make sure you have some handsewing skills as well. All the plushies I've ever made (very small ones though) I made by hand (and just from cloth).

If you have any t-shirts or anything you don't care about, sew them up on the machine to get used to the way the machine feels. There's plenty of tutorials online for how to use a sewing machine, so watch them if you get confused. 

Learn what the different kind of stitches do (if your sewing machine has different ones).


I'm a terrible seamstress but I know the basics of how to sew. My stitches never stay together though :< so I've given up.


----------

